# Cambria route?



## teapotter (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey folks:

This might be better for the socal forum, but I'll start here. I'm going to be at a wedding this weekend down there, so thought I'd bring along my bike. Looking for a nice route, something around 50 miles. Can anyone recommend something for me? I like hills...

Thanks!


----------



## Crampandgoslow (Dec 27, 2005)

Have your SO drive down the Big Sur coast and drop you off at Nepenthe or Lucia (or better yet, Big Sur), and just start riding south. Distance ranges from ~48 miles to ~70something, but if the weather's nice it's a beautiful ride. Weekend traffic can be heavy, so YMMV. Have fun.

Oh, hey, you can also try the Medio route of the upcoming SLO Gran Fondo...


----------



## teapotter (Feb 1, 2007)

Not going w/ a SO. So, doing something leaving and coming back to Cambria is what I'm looking for.

Thanks!


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

How hard do you want to make it? Starting in Cambria, go up Santa Rosa Creek Road to 46 then down Old Creek Road to HWY 1 and back to Cambria for about 45 miles of fun. In Cayucos, stay off HWY 1 as much as possible, stick to back streets (Pacific Ave) since I hate the on/off ramps in that section!

Warning: Santa Rosa Creek is insanely steep in sections!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I did a ride out of SLO which was very similar to the Gran Fondo route. I think climbing up Old Creek is a good choice of hill climb, and seems to be a local's favourite. I came down Santa Rosa Creek to Cambria, and that was a pretty mediocre descent. Although pretty and very rural, the pavement is broken up and the grade is highly variable and it just went on forever. Green Valley Road (84) would presumably be a much better descent. Highway 1 south of Cambria doesn't have much in the way of ocean views, but is pleasant enough other than passing traffic.


----------



## teapotter (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for the route, it looks great. Hill doesn't look too bad, but then again I'm a goat. And if I want to make it longer, just go more inland...


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

If you have a car and are prepared to put in some effort, you could instead ride Nacimiento Fergusson Road, arguably one of the most scenic coastal climbs in California.


----------



## apaterso (Aug 9, 2010)

From Cambria you have basically two options, ride up/down the coast or head inland. If you choose heading inland there is an awesome 50+ mile ride around Lake San Antonio. The bike portion of the Wild Flower Triathlon 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wildflower_Triathlon

https://www.mapmyride.com


----------



## tjp (Aug 16, 2004)

You can cut off on a dirt road (3 or 4 miles worth of good dirt road) toward Naciemento Lake at the top of Santa Rosa Creek. Makes for a great ride through the wine country near Paso, then back on the highway to Old Creek, or straight down the highway to Cambria. This was my favorite ride down there.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I wonder which of these routes the TOC will take to get from Highway 1 over to Paso Robles?


----------

